# 5 more pomps Gulf Shores beach



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

Just like yesterday all the pomps came on sand fleas, and are biting good


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW! Nice!! Catch em morning or evening?


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang really nice fish!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope I am as lucky...Congrats!


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice mess!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice catch !!


----------

